# Using new CC with old Classic



## Photofit (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi I’m just wondering if I could have the best of both worlds using CC for storing organising and editing and classic for books slideshows and print modules. 
It seems that if I have a subscription for CC I can still log into the classic and see my albums. They appear as collections so I could still get into the books module    
I haven’t tried this is I still subscribe to classic but just wondering if it will work


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Photofit, welcome to the forum!

Yes it's possible. There's a bunch of pitfalls to be aware of, which I've documented in the Cloud Sync chapter of my LR Classic book. I won't post them here because I can't keep this post updated as new pitfalls appear (and they will!), but it's things like collection hierarchies don't sync, keywords don't sync, you have to be careful in which program you delete things, etc.


----------



## Photofit (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi Vistoria thank you so much for the reply. That seems like big news  that a lot of people don't realise.  I've done some testing and you can even make edits in Classic and they synch back to CC. This is great however I can see what you mean about some pitfalls. I'll be careful.


----------

